# New member



## Dr. Tox (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking forward to learning more on peptides. Trying out the hgh frag first. What would be the optimal time to dose. Most say not to dose prior to bed because this could interfere with natural GH release?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Dr. Tox* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## eyeofrah (Mar 12, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mr.magoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy to have you


----------



## draconian (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome Tox. I would re-ask your question in the research chemicals section of the forum. Or just read some, your answers is in there already... This section is just the welcome page


----------

